# AI to Detroit for Billups



## s00pers0nics (May 24, 2003)

dd


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

<strike>shutup</strike>


----------



## s00pers0nics (May 24, 2003)

<strike>eat ****</strike>, just a rumor i keep hearing in detroit.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s00pers0nics</b>!
> <strike>eat ****</strike>, just a rumor i keep hearing in detroit.


AI following Larry Brown to Detroit?:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

No, he was right...shut up.:yes:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Philly Inquirer 

Billy King apparently has no thoughts of trading AI... and I suggest some of you guys read the Harassment Guidelines before you belittle someone.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

If they trade AI, its gonna be for more then billups.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Philly Inquirer
> 
> Billy King apparently has no thoughts of trading AI... and I suggest some of you guys read the Harassment Guidelines before you belittle someone.


Nope, I've read 'em...he deserved it.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

COME on man.

This is the type of posts that clutter the board. Damien I totally agree. It is not harassment. 

Through a rumour out, no comment, no opinion, just "DD".

What a joke.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> AI following Larry Brown to Detroit?:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## pui_jai (Feb 17, 2004)

are you kidding?
:yes:


----------

